# Seriously considering switching to blue.



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi guys, I have a Honda HSS622-TC that turned two years old last month. It's been a love hate relationship since its purchase. I am seriously considering selling it and replacing with either a YS624-EJ or the YS1028J. I bought into Honda after a pos Craftsman lost its Briggs just after warranty went. I've know several owners with 20+ years on them and still going strong. 

The two grips I've had with mine is that it was faulty from day one. I could feel it jerking going into any amount of snow. It always felt as though the governor wasn't functioning properly from day one. I've seen 20 year old machines going through snow that was bucket height and didn't slow in. Mine couldn't make it through snow at track height without feeling sluggish. I was sickened! Had it serviced a few times and was told to adjust the cable. That didn't appear to help at all. Recently it revved like no tomorrow. Had it serviced and the dealer replaced the governor. Just got it back today. Had I not known the difference, I'd swear it isn't my machine. It's night and day compared to when I first took the thing home.

Now that it's functioning properly, I'm debating whether to sell it and get a Yammie. I'm doing both my drive as well as a relative's. Both drives are about 150-200ft. My main gripe is its speed. 

One thing that sold me on these machines is that it's shaft driven. No belts to mess with. Pretty much bullet proof for the most part. The main thing to be replaced on them are the axle seals. From anything I've read about the Yamaha machines they are just as durable, if not more so, than any Honda.

I like all the features the Yamaha offer as do the Honda 98's. I'm now serious thinking of getting either the 624 or 1028. HS drive and the bucket lift are the two main things that I'm after. What I like about the 624 is the same thing I like with my 622 in that it's smaller and much easier to move around. My uncle has a Yard Works which I despise. Rather than it working for me, I have to push the bloody thing. Heavy and not maneuverable compared to thse smaller machine. Though in a different league. 

I'm just wondering if the 624 would be under powered. Though from anything I've read, most appear to be happy with them. I've also read that Yamaha rates their HP at the auger rather than the engine itself unlike most manufacturers. I'm just wondering whether it may be any faster than my current blower. As in most things, there is no sub. for horsepower. So I'm wondering if I do choose to go this route whether I should just say to **** with it and go for broke and get the 1028 and be done with it. Decisions! Decisions!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with the area you have to clear I would get the 1028


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Our member Coby loves the 624, but we have another member that stated it was under powered for him.
I've watch a few videos that show them to be quite powerful. (downside for me on the 624 would be that it is made or assembled in China).

Yammie 1028 would be my pick. 
Much faster clean up and power to spare.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

10 hp all the way nothing is worse then under powering. With a 6 you would be way under powered. I had a Yamaha 828 for 20 years and live in Minnesota. All I ever put in it was a carb because i left gas in it one year and on rebuilding the carb I pushed the float pin struts over and it broke. I made my own scraper bars, and 1 spark plug. Parts were not available any more and Yamaha's were not available in the US, track only in Canada ( I will only buy a wheel, 2 small driveways too much turning) and a US exchange rate making a 9/10 28 would be $4,000 US. plus duty. 

I bought a new 2011 Honda 928 wheel, and that year Honda added more torque/power to that 9hp engine. My 20 year old Yamaha 828 acted like a 13 hp Honda. The old Yamaha killed my new Honda even 5 years after break in the Yamaha was still far more powerful. So nothing worse then under powering. On heavy snow I always think about how much better my Yamaha would muscle right through, where my Honda bogs down.


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. Another good product gone to China. Hmm. That was one thing I didn't want to hear.

I did get to try my Honda today and it was better than before sending to for service. Found it still wasn't performing as well as another I had borrowed a couple days back. Put a tachometer on them today and found out mine is off between 400 & 500 rpm. Not a big deal there. Once adjusted it ought to be working just fine. Didn't want to have to purchase another blower but I figured I'd get out while the going is good. It was 2yrs old last month. Should be able to get a few dollars back on it. 

Plan to call a few places this week to see what price I can get on the Yammie. Though not thrilled about it being a Chanaha.. Those 10HP units appear to be fairly quiet for its size. Think it would handle all my needs quite nicely.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JAS said:


> Though not thrilled about it being a Chanaha.. Those 10HP units appear to be fairly quiet for its size. Think it would handle all my needs quite nicely.


Only the 624 is made/assemble in China, the larger models are made in Japan.


----------

